# Beehive Cruise, Sunday, 10th September Update page 1



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for this?
We meet at the normal place, the Legh Arms in Adlington on the A523 just 5 miles north of Macclesfield at 12:00 noon.

Anyone wanting to join the bbq on Saturday, 9th September, or Indian meal in case of bad weather, please PM me for details.

So far we have:

Jonathan + 1
Steve&Caz
Sue&Barry
Dani
Les
David&Julie
John
?Paul?
?Goeff&Cas?
?Dave?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Depends where I am? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Depends where I am? :wink:
> 
> Hev x


Did I hear this one before :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Depends where I am? :wink:
> ...


yup :lol:

I'll find out tomorrow 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Good luck :-*


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm up for this - my formal return to the "TT Rally".....in a Boxster 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I'm up for this - my formal return to the "TT Rally".....in a Boxster 8)


Woo-Hoo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Excellent, Jonathan.

Remeber, I'm free the weekend before the cruise :roll:  :wink: 
Hey, how about sorting the roads then 

Where is everyone else?
Barry, Steve, David, Ian, John?


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

I am here - its the VW Vanfest that weekend but if we dont go to that, which is a possible - then we'll join you 

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> I am here - its the VW Vanfest that weekend but if we dont go to that, which is a possible - then we'll join you
> 
> Paul


Super, Paul 

I'm looking forward to seeing your car!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

G'day Dani, we will be in Truro that week-end. 8)

Jonathan, when are you popping round for a brew and taking me for a spin ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Jonathan, when are you popping round for a brew and taking me for a spin ?


Excuse you, Ian, I am first in line :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

You just go on holiday: enjoy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Now Now - settle down, in classic new car style - it's off back to the dealer tomorrow.

They'd only forgot to remove the shipping blocks off the front suspension (I thought it was a bit stiff) - muppets.

Co-pilot rides available soon though - form an orderly queue


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Now Now - settle down, in classic new car style - it's off back to the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> They'd only forgot to remove the shipping blocks off the front suspension (I thought it was a bit stiff) - muppets.
> 
> Co-pilot rides available soon though - form an orderly queue


You must have noticed me forming a queue :wink: :-*

They the dealer off!!!!! No good leaving peaces of lead in your car :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, here is a head count despite some peeps not posting:

Jonathan
Paul
Steve&Caz
Sue&Barry
Dani
Les
?David&Julie?
?Goeff&Cas?

Who else is up for this?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Not sure where our holiday ended up, best check with Sue tonight Dani that we can still make this :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Check with Sue I will


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

My mistake............... all ok


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm around your area around that date...can I come in the works van :wink: 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> My mistake............... all ok


Super: you rotate the spit :wink:



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'm around your area around that date...can I come in the works van :wink:
> 
> Dave


You most certainly can Dave :-* 
Alternatively, you can use my passenger seat

Just make sure you bring the Mars bar for the bbq :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > My mistake............... all ok
> ...


Lucozade too :wink:

Passenger seat sound s good as well, thanks  Just need to plan a day off!

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

So if Dave's coming that will be a Barinda BBQ then will it :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> So if Dave's coming that will be a Barinda BBQ then will it :wink:


Dribble and drool 

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > So if Dave's coming that will be a Barinda BBQ then will it :wink:
> ...


and thats only before the meal


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Well, if you insist you could always swing the polishing cloth around a bit :wink: 
Lucozade is waiting here already 



ObiWan said:


> So if Dave's coming that will be a Barinda BBQ then will it :wink:


Now there's a thought in case the weather might turn sour on us
[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Might even bring Dave's work in progress for him to practice on whilst he is nipping out for smokes :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Might even bring Dave's work in progress for him to practice on whilst he is nipping out for smokes :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Bit of a shame that I've stopped, isn't it :wink:

Thought I was having a day off 

sure I could do something - got to get there first  

Dave


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Right, here is a head count despite some peeps not posting:
> 
> Jonathan
> Paul
> ...


OK! OK! I know you will want me there so I had better turn up then. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Right, here is a head count despite some peeps not posting:
> ...


Excellent, Les.

Your head is now counted 

If you want to join the barbie on Saturday, PM me for details.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Dani

You have pm    :lol: :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:

As for Les "you dont want to know" :lol: :wink: :wink:

Les see ya there M8


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Hey Dani
> 
> You have pm    :lol: :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:


    :-* :-* :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> Hey Dani
> 
> You have pm    :lol: :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:
> 
> ...


Good to see ya again M8 the Blueflame factory on Friday hope to see you next weekend at the meet.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dani
> ...


See you all at my house 

Just bring the burgers and the beer ----> I'll sort the BBQ and the atmosphere  :-*


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Where is the "rally" beginning on Sunday Dani ?

Air Traffic control have cleared me for take off [smiley=wings.gif]

I hope we can have an indian summer [smiley=sunny.gif] so I can get my top off :lol:

I am a +1, for some extra ballast


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Where is the "rally" beginning on Sunday Dani ?
> 
> Air Traffic control have cleared me for take off [smiley=wings.gif]
> 
> ...


We'll start at the usual place Jonathan: the Legh Arms. Time is 12:00 noon but I hope you'll make the barbie/Indian on Saturday so I can give you istructions on how to get to the Legh Arms  :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm up for the cruise on Sunday  .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'm up for the cruise on Sunday  .


Brilliant John.

Just arrange for some nice [smiley=sunny.gif] will you 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

How will we recognise Les then........ does he know to have a pink teddy in his windsceen and a blue rose behind his left ear :?:

Bet he goes for the pie crusts on his lap routine if he knows Dave :wink:

Hope to see you there Les, see if you can drag Daveg along with you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Bit of a shame that I've stopped, isn't it :wink:
> 
> Thought I was having a day off
> 
> ...


Stopped [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> How will we recognise Les then........ does he know to have a pink teddy in his windsceen and a blue rose behind his left ear :?:
> 
> Bet he goes for the pie crusts on his lap routine if he knows Dave :wink:
> 
> Hope to see you there Les, see if you can drag Dave*g* along with you


David&Julie will be her on Saturday 

As for Dave*C* ... come on Dave: curry, curry curry [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > How will we recognise Les then........ does he know to have a pink teddy in his windsceen and a blue rose behind his left ear :?:
> ...


Barinda Pies all round then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> How will we recognise Les then........ does he know to have a pink teddy in his windsceen and a blue rose behind his left ear :?:
> 
> Bet he goes for the pie crusts on his lap routine if he knows Dave :wink:
> 
> Hope to see you there Les, see if you can drag Daveg along with you


Shhhh Obi, you will know me cos 1/ I will be in the coolest colour TT. 2/ It will hopefully hava a black carbon fiber spoiler on 3/ I won't be having a pie behind my ear but a plate of me mams best scouse. :wink: 
Double Shhhhh I hear Daves going but recons his TT's boot isint big enough for his packed lunch........... you got it a van load of pies :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

les said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > How will we recognise Les then........ does he know to have a pink teddy in his windsceen and a blue rose behind his left ear :?:
> ...


Nudge, nudge, wink, wink...... I will be the one that is also in the best colour TT.......... just look for the with cake crumbs 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Barinda Pies all round then


We can allways pop Barinds pies on the barbie :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

PIES , PIES , PIES

Do you think that is all i think about   

Dani 
When will you decide on a pie bbq or Indian pie ,,, or is it up to the weather on the day ?? if it is Indian will you need to book a table ?

Google " indian pie img ",,,,   looks like one for Obi :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Dani
> When will you decide on a pie bbq or Indian pie ,,, or is it up to the weather on the day ?? if it is Indian will you need to book a table ?


Well, I thought I do a bbq on Saturday. But if the majority wants Barinda that's fine also.
.
.
.
.
. I am easy and we do whatever peeps want.

So, shall we have a vote?

Hands up for a barbie

Hands up for Barinda


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did someone say Indian curry?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Did someone say Indian curry?


A few did :lol:

*Barinda Curry*

*BBQ*

Who wants what on Saturday :?:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Barinda for us or a BBQ :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't see me making the day time part - but, I'm hoping to be around your area in the evening, so if you do go Indian you might see someone looking a little scruffy falling through the door - don't be alarmed, it'll only be me :wink:

I've got your number Dani - I'll call if I'm likely to be along 

Fingers crossed!

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Don't see me making the day time part - but, I'm hoping to be around your area in the evening, so if you do go Indian you might see someone looking a little scruffy falling through the door - don't be alarmed, it'll only be me :wink:
> 
> I've got your number Dani - I'll call if I'm likely to be along
> 
> ...


C'mon Dave............. you know you want to :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Don't see me making the day time part - but, I'm hoping to be around your area in the evening, so if you do go Indian you might see someone looking a little scruffy falling through the door - don't be alarmed, it'll only be me :wink:
> ...


I do Barry, it's simply a case of working out the practicalities and being roughly in the right place at the right time.

I've never been known to try harder than when I can scent an "*****" :lol:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Well if a bed helps there are plenty going free


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Barry  - I'm hoping!

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. Carefull consideration: All be at MY house for 4:30pm BBQ on Saturday. I have it on authority that the weather will be nice [smiley=sunny.gif]

Steve, you'll have to get the Indian in if you are wrong - or grill in the rain :twisted: :lol: :lol: 
Barbie here we go [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> O.K. Carefull consideration: All be at MY house for 4:30pm BBQ on Saturday. I have it on authority that the weather will be nice [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Steve, you'll have to get the Indian in if you are wrong - or grill in the rain :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> Barbie here we go [smiley=chef.gif]


Give us a clue Dani? Who's on the BBQ and who's on the cruise?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Give us a clue Dani? Who's on the BBQ and who's on the cruise?


Well, I thought we put you on the BBQ :wink: :roll: :lol:

As for the cruise: did I update page 1? (sorry, it's not page 3)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Give us a clue Dani? Who's on the BBQ and who's on the cruise?
> ...


Just checking :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

I have spoken to Geoff today and he cannot make either Saturday or Sunday and sends his apologies.

We will see you Saturday afternoon.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I have spoken to Geoff today and he cannot make either Saturday or Sunday and sends his apologies.
> 
> ...


And the weather is looking fab [smiley=sunny.gif]

Remember: all of you will do the cooking tomorrow while I realx [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Don't forget the sun cream :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come on Steve,

where is this nice weather you've promised us? Bring it on and along with you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great BBQ on Saturday Dani and an even better cruise Sunday......... more weather like that will do nicely........ Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes - a great route Dani and great weather  - really enjoyed it. Any pictures anybody? - I'll post one or two tonight.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> Yes - a great route Dani and great weather  - really enjoyed it. Any pictures anybody? - I'll post one or two tonight.


Les has broken rank and started his own thread with his pictures of yesterday on it :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was wondering if it's best to have a new thread rather than buried 7 pages in - best of both worlds - here's the link: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69926


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I was wondering if it's best to have a new thread rather than buried 7 pages in - best of both worlds - here's the link: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69926


My thoughts exactly given that the meet is over and some may just want to view the pic's and any reoprt YOU may wish to write John :wink: :roll: 
Come on Dani get your pic's up on the forum along with mine.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if it's best to have a new thread rather than buried 7 pages in - best of both worlds - here's the link: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69926
> ...


How do you thnk the Scots go on with 53 pages or so to wade through for each thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Ermmmm dunno M8 give us a clue :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming and a special thanks to Steve for organizing the [smiley=sunny.gif]



les said:


> Come on Dani get your pic's up on the forum along with mine.


I will be at some point in time, Les, when all loose ends have been tied up here in my part of the world. Until then: keep uploading pics :-*

I'll no go and check your thread


----------

